# Breeding pygo



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

HEY~ just want to know which of these 3 pygo species are harder to breed other then red bellies??

1: Caribe

2: Tern

3: piraya

what you think??


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

piraya, they are mean sun of a guns.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Cariba or piraya...probably cariba.

I dont think cariba have ever been bred in captivity..ive heard rumors about terns and piraya though.

but theres definitely guys that know a sh*t load more about breeding than i do on this site, so keep your ears open.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

piraya have never been home breed before!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> piraya have never been home breed before!










i agree, but how about tern???


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

no idea, by i know for a fact piraya r mean sons a bitches and kill everything when they mature lol


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Based on my experience with all 3 species; the hardest to the more easy is:

P.piraya = size, and aggression 
P.ternetzi= aggression
P.caribe

I don't know of anyone (hobbyist) who has successfully bred any of these species. I do not get on the boards very often, so please send me an update with any new info. I do have a pair of 11" terns right now that are doing the dance, darkening up, and cleared a depression in the sand. They are in a mixed specie tank, so I am not doing anything to encourage it right now. In 1-2 months, I will place them in a 110g and set the stage for them.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

jconroy said:


> Based on my experience with all 3 species; the hardest to the more easy is:
> 
> P.piraya = size, and aggression
> P.ternetzi= aggression
> ...


GOOD LUCK! Would love to see those baby tern swimming around the tank


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm not breeding a tern, just wanted to know that which are the hardest to breed. but currently i'm trying to breed a piraya.

and good luck to you also.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

piraya is the hardest. ask anyone that has seen breeding behaviour from them.. then ask them how big the fish was.. cause most of the time the fish is killed and pulled out of the tank and thrown out


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

:nod:


----------

